# Boardman cx team vs whyte kings cross



## deanbmx (22 Apr 2012)

I'm looking at both of these on c2w, the boardman is better spec'd but the whyte looks better IMO.

http://www.whytebikes.com/2012/bike_page.php?ModNo=W-1-040-12

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/cx/cx_team.html


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Apr 2012)

Both great bikes, but I'm not a fan on the increased angle on the head tube and forks that whyte use, just looks odd to me.


----------



## NormanD (22 Apr 2012)

Boardman gets my vote, its a better spec bike and rides great


----------



## Darcy (22 Apr 2012)

Boardman gets my vote too


----------



## Darren862 (22 Apr 2012)

+1 for the Boardman. Its a great bike!


Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollinstok (23 Apr 2012)

I want a Boardman CX ( stamps feet ) I want one now ( but I,m skint ) ... seriously though, the Boardman is my next purchase when I come back off holiday.


----------



## VamP (23 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Both great bikes, but I'm not a fan on the increased angle on the head tube and forks that whyte use, just looks odd to me.


 

The radical slack angle gets rave reviews by those who've ridden it off road. Whyte have a great pedigree for designing bikes that ride well in the real world, rahter than look great on paper. Personally, I would go for the Saxon Cross which is better spec, and the right level to compare to the Boardman.

Nowt wrong with the Boardman, especially at that price point, but the Whyte's are a cut above. More expensive tho'.


At OP - have a look at Kinesis Pro 6 as well. A lot depends on what you're looking to use this bike for. If mainly on road commmuting, then you might as well stick with the Boardman.


----------



## deanbmx (23 Apr 2012)

It is mainly a commuter, I've got £900 c2w voucher so the Saxon cross is out


----------



## BigTam (23 Apr 2012)

Boardman


----------



## jdtate101 (23 Apr 2012)

VamP said:


> The radical slack angle gets rave reviews by those who've ridden it off road. Whyte have a great pedigree for designing bikes that ride well in the real world, rahter than look great on paper. Personally, I would go for the Saxon Cross which is better spec, and the right level to compare to the Boardman.
> 
> Nowt wrong with the Boardman, especially at that price point, but the Whyte's are a cut above. More expensive tho'.
> 
> ...


 
I understand the theory behind the angle, but to my eye it just looks odd. Perhaps I'm too used to road bikes. I guess it's a matter of taste. I like my CAADX just fine.


----------



## VamP (23 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I understand the theory behind the angle, but to my eye it just looks odd. Perhaps I'm too used to road bikes. I guess it's a matter of taste. I like my CAADX just fine.


 

You certainly notice it 


I have not had the opportunity to try it yet, so am just going off what I have read about it. My bikes are fairly conventional in their geometries, though the Kinesis a bit less so.


----------



## hennbell (24 Apr 2012)

Based on the disk brakes, avids over tektro's , I would go for the Boardman


----------



## VamP (25 Apr 2012)

hennbell said:


> Based on the disk brakes, avids over tektro's , I would go for the Boardman


 
Interestingly, the Saxon Cross comes with the superior BB7s. The OP would be well advised to ask current Boardman CX owners - and there's a lot on this site - how many felt the need to upgrade from BB5 to BB7. And factor the cost of that upgrade into his considerations.


----------



## 2old2care (26 Apr 2012)

I had the same dilemma as you, but I opted for the Whyte Kings cross as I wanted to do the occassional cross race, but also commute with it. The advantages of the Whyte are that all the cables are enclosed and routed along the top tube, the clearances for tyres means that I can fit 35mm Schwalbe Marathon Winters, I have also been able to fit full mudguards. The downsides are that it doesn't come with a full carbon fork, (like the Boardman) and it may be a bit heavier. With the Boardman I doubt that you would be able to fit wide tyres, and the cables are run on the down tube in all the muck. But both bikes are great. ps I find the Tektro brakes perfectly fine. pps ridden mine all year and not had a single problem.


----------



## theloafer (8 May 2012)

fitted to the boardman..*Ritchey Excavader *700x35 .. dam fine bike.. also you dont need a disc specific rack as the boardman has the brake caliper in the senseable place


----------



## cloggsy (8 May 2012)

rollinstok said:


> I want a Boardman CX ( stamps feet ) I want one now ( but I,m skint ) ... seriously though, the Boardman is my next purchase when I come back off holiday.


 
Have you seen that Halfords have upped the price of the CX; it was £749, it is now £899 (apparently down from £999) 

WTF?

I want a CX too (as my winter bike,) but I have to wait 'til my current C2W agreement has finished


----------



## lejogger (11 May 2012)

cloggsy said:


> I want a CX too (as my winter bike,) but I have to wait 'til my current C2W agreement has finished


Personal choice or are the company making you wait? We don't mind the odd overlap here (well I administer the scheme and it suited me)!


VamP said:


> Interestingly, the Saxon Cross comes with the superior BB7s. The OP would be well advised to ask current Boardman CX owners - and there's a lot on this site - how many felt the need to upgrade from BB5 to BB7. And factor the cost of that upgrade into his considerations.


It's a good point. The BB5s are fiddly and _can_ be a pain to get bedded in properly. Apparently the BB7 are a lot better in this regard especially with the dual side pad adjustment as opposed to the single sided BB5s. However if you persevere and get them sorted then they are a good brake. I have no plans to upgrade mine any time soon.


----------



## matimage (12 May 2012)

I am off to test drive a kings cross today. Halfords say they don't keep the CX Team in store and to have a look at one I would have to buy. Unless the Whyte is a big pile I guess I'll be going for that!


----------



## RRCC (23 May 2012)

I am about to buy this type of bike, I like the Boardman, and to my way of thinking the Whyte is more like a mountain bike with drops (remember John Tomac) than a general purpose bike that can cope with some rough stuff.
My other possibility is this Rose






BB7s around £1000 and scope for specifying saddle, seat post, stem, gearing etc.
The top tube is shorter than the Boardman and the Head angle smaller.
What does the panel think?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (23 May 2012)

I ride a Kings Cross, and it is superb on the road and even better on rough terrain even on the skinny slicks that are supplied as stock.

I've never owned a thorough bred road bike or MTB, but find that this has handled everything I have thrown at it over long road rides and on grass, rock, gravel and mud, and has felt solid and ready for more.

It's like having a super dependable mate who's there for the day to day seriousness at work but isn't afraid to go a little crazy with you when you need to let your hair down.


----------



## cloggsy (24 May 2012)

RRCC said:


> I am about to buy this type of bike, I like the Boardman, and to my way of thinking the Whyte is more like a mountain bike with drops (remember John Tomac) than a general purpose bike that can cope with some rough stuff.
> My other possibility is this Rose
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely looking bike IMHO!


----------



## xxmimixx (16 Jul 2012)

agree, although I prefer the white version


----------

